
Back to the future: The Decentralized Web - mrbbk
http://dci.mit.edu/decentralizedweb
======
lioeters
Still going through the full paper [0], but I'm finding it insightful. They
give an analysis of a number of decentralized systems in the wild, including
Diaspora​ and IPFS, and an overview of aspects/challenges to consider going
forward. I believe this is an increasingly relevant subject in society,
especially for those working in software.

[0]
[http://dci.mit.edu/assets/papers/decentralized_web.pdf](http://dci.mit.edu/assets/papers/decentralized_web.pdf)

